# Toddler Supplements



## Binduspire (Dec 6, 2013)

My little guy is eating a lot of carbohydrates. I feed him waffles, grilled cheese, and pizza. It's all organic, but I cannot get him to eat a vegetable. I feel so guilty about his diet, but I've tried a lot of variations on meals, and he just isn't interested in fruits or vegetables. Well, he eats bananas, but that's it. He has whole milk and sometimes yogurt. I want to make sure he is getting the right nutrients, and have thought about supplementing. Maybe he should get a vitamin? I would really prefer that he eat the veggies I prepare for myself, but right now, it just isn't happening.


----------



## mommy2r (Apr 18, 2013)

I sneak in puréed veggies (kale, spinach, butternut squash, etc) in everything! The eggs I use for french toast (sugar free), spaghetti sauce, pancake batter, muffins, and the list goes on. I have a great recipe book called Deceptively Delicious that gave me a lot of inspiration to experiment.

My favorite is puréed spinach and carrots in almond butter for dipping apples!


----------

